# Scooters



## raven (May 7, 2002)

OK, I know many of them are just fine, but there's a growing minority of TWAT scooter drivers who seem to think they are invincible, weaving in and out of traffic like complete fucking lunes.  

I hooted at one the other day, and at the traffic lights he aggresively banged on my window asking if I was hooting at him. I said that I was worried that he might die if he carries on driving like that, to which he couldn't think of anything to say, and drove off at an equally stupid pace.

Absolute fucking knobs. And BTW, this isn't a go at "bikers" who I find generally tend to respect other road users, maybe something to do with the fact that they have to take a driving test unlike the bell ends on scooters.
[smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I agree totally. Little fuckers.

A kid
driving someone else's moped
without any need for a licence

is just plain stupid.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I also agree, especially the pizza-delivery psychos. I dont think they are old enough to realise the danger they are putting them self into, & take unnecessary risks...


----------



## nm_225 (May 6, 2002)

My daughter's scooter only does about 40 flat out.

When I've followed her in traffic, it amazes me how many wankers in cars treat her with total disdain, sitting right on her tail end, overtaking in stupid places (in 30mph zones mostly) and almost knocking her off.

You would think that she hadn't paid her road tax or insurance and had no right to be there.

Wouldn't be any of those on here though I guess?


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Wouldn't be any of those on here though I guess?


Wouldnt be me, I hate overtaking the god-damn things. I am always expecting them to swerve into me, so give them plenty of room.

Unfortunately, this courtesy is rarely returned, & they seem to like overtaking me in dangerous places <& tailgating>. The pizza boys are by far the worst, probably because they are not risking their own bike...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Just play the alien game. The little fuckers will soon go away then!!! Â 

I had one of the little C U N T S weave through still traffic(knocking mirrors etc) and then prop himself up on my bonnet because he couldn't squeeze through the little gap i had left. A quick flick of the Xenons and a sharp blast of water to the widscreen and out popped my little alien frinds which gave the little fucker a good drenching.

I then got out and told him to fuck off and have more repect for people property. He zoomed off without saying a word.

Game over.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Just play the alien game. The little fuckers will soon go away then!!! Â
> 
> I had one of the little C U N T S weave through still traffic(knocking mirrors etc) and then prop himself up on my bonnet because he couldn't squeeze through the little gap i had left. A quick flick of the Xenons and a sharp blast of water to the widscreen and out popped my little alien frinds which gave the little fucker a good drenching.
> 
> ...


Class ;D. Great idea Kev, I will start implementing this method of attack immediately.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Class Â ;D. Great idea Kev, I will start implementing this method of attack immediately.


Proceed with caution!! Do not attemp this if the biker is biger than you or his name is R1. ;D


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Just be thankfull, whilst they are riding scooters it means less Goooooooooo-Faster Nova's.

And they have the same driving skills but with a heavier weapon.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Nothing worse than the scooters.......esp when on holiday............you can never travel too far from a toilet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

As a (now) biker, couldn't agree more. You really notice when a scooter is ridden well because it is such a rare sight. Gave one of them a dressing down the other day (they can't outrun bikes, see) - he drove across a pavement, stopped, looked at me then pulled out straight in front of me. Frightening, and this was a supposedly educated city worker judging by the suit.

And he was riding one of those stupid BMW things with the roof. Don't get me started on them - they think they're bloody invincible...


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I saw one of the little c**** the other days weave between the pedestrians on a zebra crossing


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I wouldn't let my sons ride them!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The BMWs you mentioned are not scooters but bikes actually!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

On what grounds are they bikes ? (serious question - road tax?)

I mean, they have small wheels, most of them are only 125cc and they're driven/ridden by [email protected]

There's some guy in city who's going to court to argue that a c1 is not a bike and therefore he doesn't need to wear a helmet. Of course, if it's not a bike it's probably not exempt from the congestion charge either - bet he didn't think of that before he started.

(Actually the real reason bikes is exempt is simply that they don't have front number plates yet and the cameras point at the front of the cars to catch the terrorists).


----------

